# swiss-apotheke



## Adele (2 Januar 2012)

Es ist schon witzig, dass sich besonders rund um die Weihnachtszeit diverse Potenzmittelhersteller und Vertreiber so sehr um mein erotisches Wohlergehen kümmern. ein bis zwei Mails täglich sind Standard. Dass man michin einer Mail bedauerte dasss ich vielleicht keine "Errektion" haben könnte, empfand ich eher als witzig.

Letztendlich scheinen die Adressaten mit recht fantasiearm variierten Absenderadressen doch auf die so genannte "swiss-apotheke" zu konzentrieren. Interesant ist dabei, dass diese Spam-Mails stets so unpassende Zusatzinformationen dabei haben wie jüngst Teile der Biografie enes bekannten norddeutschen Regisseurs (dem es sehr peinlich zu sein schien, als ich ihn darauf aufmerksam machte) oder etwa andere Daten wie in dieser Spam, die ich gerade aus meinem Spamschutz-Ordner heraus kopierte.


GMX Virenschutz: In dieser E-Mail wurden keine Viren gefunden.
GMX Spamschutz Briefkopf-Analyzer: Der Header dieser E-Mail weist für
Spam-Mails typische Merkmale auf.
babhdea.1325496556.2675.qtvoz5hdtq.76.abaspam0ODIzNA9bKlQzM6fwNGB1did1SCe6pQzFMOVE_verschieben


"Guten Tag, Adele xxxxx

Potenzmi.ttel ab jetzt on-line besorgen:

http://www.swiss-potenzkraft-2012-cx.info


Charles Edwin Dederich, (* 22. Maerz 1913 in Toledo, Ohio; â€ 28. Februar
1997 in Visalia, Kalifornien), genannt Chuck, war der Gruender von Synanon,
einer Selbsthilfeorganisation fuer drogenabhaengige Menschen. Leben
Dederichs Familie war republikanisch, konservativ und roemisch-katholisch.
Sein Vater Edwin Dederich hatte deutsche Vorfahren, war Alkoholiker und
starb bei einem Verkehrsunfall, als Dederich vier Jahre alt war. Chucks
Mutter Agnes, "


Sehe ich das richtig, dass diese Spams von gekaperten Rechnern stammen und funktioniert das weiter Verbreiten nur dadurch, dass "Interesenten" auf den angegebenen Link drücken. Oder werden einfach nur querfeldein die Adressen der Mail-Versender geknackt? Gerade um Weihnachten herum bin ich so gut wie gar nicht in meinen GMX-Account gekommen, um meine Spams zu überprüfen und zu löschen. Zeitüberschreitung auf dem Server......

Neu ist diese Belästigung wohl eher nicht, wie man aus Seiten wie dieser
http://forum.chip.de/e-mail-spam/spam-swiss-apotheke24-1469924.html

ersehen kann.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Januar 2012)

Bis vor ca. 3 Jahren war es noch so, dass die Spam-Mafia solche Mails immer über sogenannte "Zombies" abgedrückt hat. Das sind vireninfizierte Heim-PCs, viele Trojaner haben Backdoor-Komponenten, die unter anderem auch das Versenden von Spam als "Relay" (Zwischenstation, Proxy) ermöglichen. Inzwischen gehen aber die meisten Provider offensiv gegen Einlieferungen von Zombies vor. Es wird nach sogenannten "SPF-Records" gefiltert, d.h. es wird geprüft, ob die einliefernde IP-Adresse überhaupt ein von dem betreffenden Provider genehmigter Mailserver ist. Dadurch werden inzwischen doch die meisten Zombie-Zustellungen gleich schon beim Versuch gekillt.

Daher macht es die Spam-Mafia seit einiger Zeit wieder anders. Sie kapern z.B. unsicher konfigurierte Webserver und Mailserver und drücken über diese Dinger als Proxies den Spam ab. Oft werden aber auch Accounts von Freemail-Providern geknackt, entweder über Account-Phishing oder über simples Hacken der leider weitverbreiteten Einfach-Passwörter. Zunehmend wird auch über Facebook gespammt.

Die Interessenten sollen natürlich auf den Link klicken, und sie werden dann auf irgendeinen russischen oder chinesischen Kasper-Server verbunden, wo die Webseiten unter ständig wechselnden Domains gehostet werden. Bestellen sollen sie dann unter Angabe persönlicher Daten sowie Kreditkartendaten.

Das Zeugs ist natürlich kein Original-Viagra, sondern durch die Bank nachgemacht, mit z.T. bösartigen Inhaltsstoffen, manchmal aber auch reine Placebos, z.B. bestehend aus Holzleim mit blauer Farbe (wurde schon bei einer Analyse gefunden). Die Blisterpackungen und das Design der Pillen werden akribisch nachgemacht. Hergestellt wird das Zeug in China und Indien, verschickt über die üblichen Drogenrouten, oft mit Kleinkurieren aus Russland. Allein der Zoll am Frankfurter Flughafen beschlagnahmt jedes Jahr so um die 50 Tonnen illegaler Medikamente. Das Vielfache davon dürfte durchgehen. Es ist ein Geschäft mit Profiten in genau den Bereichen wie beim Drogen- und Waffenhandel.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist ein Geschäft mit Profiten in genau den Bereichen wie beim Drogen- und Waffenhandel.


Sei mir nicht gram, wenn ich  hier aus meinem   Herzen keine Mördergrube  mache:  
Mein Mitleid hält sich mit denjenigen, die auf solchen Schmu abfahren/reinfallen in mikroskopisch  kleinen Grenzen.
Natürlich sollten unerfahrene Verbraucher vor Abzockern/Betrügern geschützt werden aber hier ist der Betrug  so offensichtlich, dass  die Dummheit schon in den Bereich  der Strafbarkeit fällt um  darauf reinzufallen


----------



## Adele (3 Januar 2012)

Lieber Antiscammer. Zunächst einmal meinen Dank an Dich für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung der technischen Vorgehweise (habe also selbst keinen Fehler gemacht) und Betonung der Gefährllichkeit von diesem illegalen Zeug. Und auch an Dich Jupp11, denn Du bestätigst ja, dass dieses "Geschäft" letztlich nur funktionieren kann, wenn ein "Bedarf" besteht nach den kleinen blauen Pillen und ähnlichen Helferlein. Was aber auch im Endeffekt einer inzwischen völlig verdrehten Einstellung zur Sexualität geschuldet ist, die sich zunehmend an "Konkurrenz und Leistung", statt an Nähe und Zuwendung orientiert. Aber vielleicht war das ja im erotischen Bereich nie anders und es hat immer schon diverse Pülverchen zur angeblichen Potenzsteigerung gegeben, was nicht nur die Anzahl der aussterbenden Nashörner belegt. Nur, dass die Vertriebswege der gepanschten "Illusionsmittelchen" Dank Internet unendlich viel größer und aggressiver geworden sind. Nicht desto Trotz nerven mich diese Mails, schon um der Zeit Willen die ich brauche, um sie wieder rauszuschmeißen.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2012)

Adele schrieb:


> Nicht desto Trotz nerven mich diese Mails, schon um der Zeit Willen die ich brauche, um sie wieder rauszuschmeißen.


Das läßt sich  mit einem Spamfilter relativ einfach beherrschen >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Spamfilter
Bei mir läuft sowas vollautomatisch in den Abfallkübel.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2012)

Die meisten Freemailer bieten inzwischen die Möglichkeit, Filterregeln für den Spamfilter zu definieren. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann können die meisten Mail-Client-Programme wie z.B. Thunderbird etc. ebenfalls Filterregeln einsetzen. Wenn das auch noch nicht reicht, hilft ein zusätzliches Filter-Plugin. Ich persönlich komme derzeit mit den Filterregeln, die ich beim Freemailer einstellen kann, schon vollkommen hin.

Solange es Deppen gibt, die aus nicht identifizierbarer Quelle eigentlich verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente kaufen und irgendein Zeugs nicht identifizierbarer Herkunft pfundweise fressen, wird es diesen Spam geben, und solange wird man halt Filter brauchen. Der Mist lässt sich aber leicht filtern, z.B. im Text nach "swiss-apotheke", im Text und im Betreff nach "Potenz" und weiteren Schlüsselwörtern suchen. Mit 10 Filterregeln filtert man 99,5% von dem Mist.


----------



## sascha (7 Januar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mit 10 Filterregeln filtert man 99,5% von dem Mist.


 
Welche sind das?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2012)

Typische Schlüsselwörter zum Filtern der Betreffzeile:

Regeln: Betreffzeile enthält:

Drugs
Schwanz
Apotheke
Pharmacy
Viagra
*@gr* (filtert die Marotte der Spammer, das Wort Viagra durch "[email protected]" u.s.w. zu tarnen)
Potenz
Medikamente
Penis
!!!* (Drei Rufzeichen oder mehr, typische Spammer-Marotte)


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2012)

Im Zweifelsfall hilft Contenance und der schnelle Löschfinger.
Ich hab´ ja aus "interessehalber" Gründen auf einigen meiner Mailaddis keinen Spamfilter laufen um zu sehen was so aufschlägt.
Dann wird halt gesichtet welcher Spam interessant sein könnte und der Rest fliegt halt.


----------



## Rex (25 Februar 2012)

Ich erhalte seit Jahren diese Mails von der Swiss-Apotheke bzw. wechseldnen Absdern, die dann doch wieder auf die Swiss-Apothekle verweisen (deren Namen an sich schon ein Betrug ist, da sie mit der Schweiz nicht zu tun hat). Spamfilter und das Filtern von Stichwörtern nützt wenig, da nicht nur die Absender und verlinkten Adressen (mit Weiterleitung auf die Adresse von swiss-apotheke) ständig wechseln, sondern sie sich auch bemühen, Stichwörter wie Viagra, Potenz etc. zu vemeiden bzw. mit bewussten Tippefehlern oder Lehrzeichen zu schreiben.

Seit Jahren hoffe ich, dass diesen Verbrechern das Handwerk gelegt wird und leite auch brav alle Mails an die Spambeschwerdestelle weiter, aber nichts passiert.
Daher sehe ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Alle, die von den Spam-Mails betroffen sind, sollen in möglichst vielen Foren über die Machenschaften dieser Leute schreiben und vor ihnen warnen.
Außerdem schadet es nicht, die Leute übere ihre (kostenlose) Telefonnummer (0800 6644881) anzurufen. Eine freundliche Bitte, die Emailadresse nicht mehr zu belästigen, bringt wenig. Aber wenn sehr viele Leute, die diese Mails erhalten, anrufen, und sich für jede Spammail persönlich bedanken, vielleicht sogar mehrmals anrufen und die Mitarbeiter bzw. den Anrufbeantworter freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass es Leute gibt, die von ihren Verbraucherinformationen etwas genervt sind, vielleicht hilft das ja. Und wenn nicht, gibt es einem zumindest etwas Befriedigung - allerdings  keine sexuelle


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2012)

Spamfighter und die Spamvorsorge von GMX sorgen für einen fast apothekenfreien Posteingang.
Reine Wortfilterung bringt nix


----------



## blowfish (26 Februar 2012)

[wunschdenk]Wenn keiner was beim Spammer mehr kauft, würde die Spammerei sich nicht mehr lohnen[/wunschdenk]


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Februar 2012)

Man kauft nicht beim Spammer, schon gar keine Medikamente. Das sollte sich herumsprechen, und dafür kann auch jeder etwas tun, bei Freunden, Kollegen, Bekannten.

Warnende Artikel gibt es schließlich genug im Internet.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Kriminelle_Internet-Apotheken


----------



## bornbefore2.0 (20 März 2012)

eigenartiges rechtsverständnis, solche xxxlöcher einfach geschäfte mit dem disrespekt und der missachtung allgemeiner gegebenheiten machen zu lassen. die seite der swiss apotheke hat kein impressum und hält sich auch sonst eher im fraglichen bereich auf, was die kontaktmöglichkeiten angeht, esgibt keine wirklichen, ausser man bestellt etwas. und nun bin ich als unbeteiligter email nutzer gefragt? nö, die leute haben eine steuernummer und bekommen (verdienen möchte ich nicht benutzen) geld für ihr getue. kann daran nichts legitimes finden,und mit ner spamsortierung ist das für mich nicht erledigt. auf welcher gundlage sind diese abzocketr tätig und warum hat unser rechtssystem dagegen keine möglichkeit, das müsste die frage sein. kein impressum ist doch schon ein anfang, warum sind die damit noch im netz?
gibt es pflichten nur für user?


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2012)

Deine Fragen sind durchaus berechtigt, nur haben sie mit dem globalen Internet und seinen Stilblüten wenig zu tun. Es ist müsig, Themen zu diskutieren, für die es keine Lösung gibt.

Es geht schon los mit dem Impressum der Seite - ist das eine de-Domaine? Ausschließlich für gewerbliche Seiten über die Denic gilt eine Impressumpflicht oder über Seiten, die nachweislich eine deutschen Betreiber haben. Ist das hier der Fall? Einzige Chance zur Verfolgung solcher Halunken wäre der Geldfluss. Hierzu benötigt man aber einen zahlungswilligen Kunden! Darüber hinaus kann es aber gut möglich sein, dass so eine Seite lediglich eine Art Werbeplattform ist, so dass der dahinter stehende Advisor die Buchungsabsicht lediglich anonym, auf Provisionsbasis, an einen Händler (irgendwo auf der Welt) weiter reicht.


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2012)

Du fragst auf welcher Grundlage diese Spammer tätig sind?
Das ist schnell erklärt ...
Die Grundlage jeden derartigen Spams ist das Handeln derer, deren Hirn entweder vor Gier oder anderweitiger Blödheit so geschädigt ist daß sie trotz Unmengen von Warnungen nicht mehr den Hauptsatz auf die Reihe kriegen

*VON SPAMMERN KAUFT MAN NICHT!*

Die Tage hatten wir einen Thread der über einen Webshop berichtete der Anabolika und Benzos die teilweise auch unter das Betäubungsmittelgesetz fallen angeboten hat. Und dann fragen die hier wie sie wieder zu ihrem Geld kommen sollen 
Ich weiß nicht aber wenn mir übers Web z.B. Valium angeboten wird MUSS einem halbwegs informierten Menschen klar sein daß da was faul ist.


----------



## bornbefore2.0 (21 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin überrascht über die Resonanz 
also das es keine Lösung geben kann nur weil kein nationales gesetz greift....wird ja oft bemüht und klingt erstmal plausibel, aber stimmt nicht, es gibt nur noch keine. erzähl leuten aus dem jahr 1985 von emails und handy, die weisen dich ein...
was ich nicht verstehe ist dieser frust über "dumme", denn die gibts und  wird es immer geben. die sind aber nicht verantwortlich für betrüger, sie erleichtern es nur.
"gelegenheit macht diebe, aber diebe nutzen jede gfelegenheit"
Um beim "täter" zu bleiben; es ist fraglich ob hier nur gesetze nicht nachvollzogen werden, weil es keinen "profit" abwirft, sich damit zu beschäftigen. Heisst aber:kein umfassendes sicherheits bzw kultivierungsinteresse am internet, rechtsfreier raum für rechtsfachunkundige. dann muss ich mich über missbrauch aber nicht wundern.
ich habe seit 13 jahren besagtes gmx postfach und noch nie so einen stress mit spam gehabt. egal was ich tue, am nächsten tag sind die spinner der swissapo wieder im postfach. habe auch nie etwas angeklickt oder so, das mache ich nie bei fremder mail. ich reagiere nie auf leute die mir etwas andrehen wollen, ich dreh' selbst wenn ich etwas brauche, habe auch weniger hausmüll...
und es ist einfach nur einaufhänger für mich, das bewusstsein das sich dieses tolle medium im ganzen jahrzehnt nicht entwicklet, sondern eine eigene misskultur gebildet hat bei dem sich nur manche auskennen und ganz bewusst und sicher sagen können: "dagegen kann man nichts tun."
und was ist mit meinen daten, woher haben die pillenvergifter eigentlich meine email, die gar nicht in der adresse steht, die mail geht ja an andere( ich bin "sozialstudent"  und habe 2 jobs,wie gesagt keine zeit für solche halbwissenschaften wie spamforschung und headerthreadertrallala)
keine klare grundlage oder handlungsmöglichkeit bildet am ehesten neue dummheit, nicht bewussten umgang. sorry aber es bleibt eine baustelle.
passt aber in unsere zeit, einfach den hinternhinhalten und hoffen das es vorbei geht, so oder anders...
naya es ist ja nur schweinebraten...


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2012)

So ehrenhaft Deine Einstellung auch ist, sie geht nun mal an der Realität vorbei.
Wo die Deine Mailadresse herhaben? Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Hier ein paar ohne Wertung hingeschrieben:

* Trojaner auf Deinem Rechner der alles was im entferntesten wie eine Mailaddi aussieht nach Hause telefoniert
* Dito nur auf einem Rechner auf dem sich Deine Mailaddi befindet
* Harvester, d.h. Programme die durchs Netz schleichen und alles ernten was wie eine Mailaddi aussieht
* Datendiebstahl in schlecht gesicherten Datenbanken
* Automatiken die nach Listen (z.B. Vorname+Nachname) Mailaddis generieren und hinten dran dann die großen Freemailer schreiben

Soweit mal die Möglichkeiten die Dich treffen können, dann kommen noch die Faktoren Blödheit, Leichtsinn und Unbekümmertheit

* Ausfüllen jeden greifbaren Formulars (Gewinnspiel, Umfrage etc)
* Offenes Posten der Mailaddi in Foren, Blogs etc

Es bestreitet keiner daß das eine Riesenbaustelle ist, nur ist es leider müßig sich über Dinge aufzuregen die man erstmal nicht ändern kann.
Da ist die Aufklärung der unbedarften, aber lernwilligen User zielführender. Und den Teil Ignoranten die merkbefreit durchs Netz stolpern - na ja ein bißchen Schwund ist immer..


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2012)

bornbefore2.0 schrieb:


> ich bin "sozialstudent" und habe 2 jobs,wie gesagt keine zeit für solche halbwissenschaften wie spamforschung und headerthreadertrallala


Damit sollte sich eigentlich unser Aka-Aka prima mit dir unterhalten können.

Neben dem, was nun schon gepostet wurde, solltest du dir aber auch mal jene Rechtsmeinung durch den Kopf gehen lassen:


> In Deutschland gelten solche Mails als “straflose Vorbereitungshandlung”. Hier wird die Polizei erst aktiv wenn Geld gezahlt wurde, also zu spät.


Schöne Paragraphenreiterei gibt es übrigens > HIER < und passend dazu Weisheiten, wie diese:


> Man wird sich leicht vorstellen können, daß die Strafverfolgungsbehörden und auch die Gerichte wenig Interesse an einer Strafverfolgung der durch ihre eigene Dummheit und Gutgläubigkeit bereits erheblich geschädigten betrogenen Betrüger haben werden. Wenn die Strafverfolgungsbehörden denn tatsächlich einmal Kenntnis von derartigen Vorgängen erlangen kann vermutet werden, daß diese Verfahren als Bagatellverfahren eingestellt werden. Dies ist jedoch eine Ermessensentscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft und ggf. des zuständigen Gerichts.


Zugegeben, hier geht es um die Nigeria Connection. Gewisse Parallelen im Kern der Aussagen lassen sich aber nicht abstreiten.


----------

